# cleaning black mold



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

got everybody out of the house and wore a good mask to clean around the windows. i know that it can be deadly, if breathed in. also wore latex gloves, long sleeve shirt which i could burn if i needed to. but i think i survived. used bleach only. o yeah safty glasses would help.


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

are you sure it was real "black mold"? Just b/c the mold is black or dark in color does not mean it is The Black Mold. And sorry for wondering, but if it is as simple as bleach to clean it, why are houses condemned?


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't know if it's the deadly black mold, but i took no chances. Yeah i've heard of them condemning houses.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

If it is caused by a leak, you might have mold inside the wall as well. If so, the only way to get rid of it is to tear out the sheetrock, treat the timbers, and replace the sheetrock.


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

just mostly on the bottom of the windows. little round the edges. i guess just mostly where theirs accumulated moisture


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son just came in and brought me a few things from my place inthe country .i haven't had the heat on all winter and he says there is mold on the walls in the living room. i wonder is this the black mold? i have to get out next week and clean it but i can't use javex(bleach) it gives me a terrible headache. is there something else i can use? ~Georgia


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

go to menards or the like ,,, they now sell something that kills black mold..


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went to the hardware store and they recommended mold control. said just to spray and wipe . they also told me the mold wouldn't come back. i'll know if it works when i get home in a few days. no bleach in this which is good for me.946 ml for 10dollars. satisfaction guaranteed.we'll see. ~Georgia.


----------



## onthespot (Oct 7, 2007)

I helped an elderly woman with cleaning up a bathroom covered with black mold a dozen years ago and I am still totally screwed because of it. Turns out it was stackybotris and messed me UP!!! If I ever suspected stacky again, I would have a sample tested before I ever waded in there with gloves and a mask.


----------

